# Well, Here's Another Mirrorless Option for Your Canon Glass



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2018)

```
The folks at <a href="http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detaily.php?ID=433">Yongnuo have posted</a> a Micro Four Thirds camera module with an EF mount for the iPhone on their web site.</p>
<p>There are no specifications as of yet, but <a href="https://www.diyphotography.net/yongnuo-announces-an-odd-micro-four-thirds-camera-module-for-iphones/">DIYPhotography appears to be the first</a> to spot this interesting creation. We’ve seen similar products in the past from the likes of Sony and Olympus, so we’re not sure how successful this attempt is going to be.</p>
<p>Head over to DIYPhotography to read more about the YN43 from Yongnuo.</p>
<p>A Canon Rumors reader has sent us an <a href="https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yn43/id1365322459?mt=8">image from the Apple App Store</a> that seems to suggest this may be a 16.6mp sensor.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Joylon</em></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 20%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-34960 gallery-columns-5 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-1.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-3.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/43-4.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/yn43apple.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/yn43apple-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/yn43apple-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/yn43apple-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Otara (May 11, 2018)

Im going to get one as a crop factor for my 500mm. There may be a few ergonomic issues but the weight savings will be worth it!


----------



## Yasko (May 11, 2018)

Oh dear, highly corrected glass for imaging on such a small sensor... worth the weight. Not.


----------



## Ryananthony (May 11, 2018)

Otara said:


> Im going to get one as a crop factor for my 500mm. There may be a few ergonomic issues but the weight savings will be worth it!



Will make shooting handheld a breeze.


----------



## captainkanji (May 11, 2018)

Finally! A mirrorless option for my EF Glass ;D


----------



## Don Haines (May 11, 2018)

It really reminds me of the Olympus AIR..... one of the worst selling cameras ever. It set a new standard for bad ergonomics.

Just because something is technically possible does not mean that it is a good idea....


----------



## tmc784 (May 11, 2018)

Yongno ? I had bad experience with them. :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## applecider (May 11, 2018)

Bad experiences with yongnuo?

I’ve been pretty happy with my yongnuo 600rt flash clones and triggers, they are a quarter the cost of the canons. While the quality is not on par the low price makes them a good way to supplement canon flashes (hummingbirds for me)8, now I have pretty low expectations for tech support or repair services and would have the same low expectations for yongnuo glass. Buy use dispose when broke.


----------



## Otara (May 11, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> Otara said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to get one as a crop factor for my 500mm. There may be a few ergonomic issues but the weight savings will be worth it!
> ...



Absolutely, check this out! What could possibly go wrong?

https://photorumors.com/2015/04/03/olympus-air-a01-camera-module-rocket-launcher-style-setup-can-probably-get-you-arrested/


----------



## Quackator (May 11, 2018)

Otara said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Otara said:
> ...



Going out of the house with this would qualify as suicide attempt in the US.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 11, 2018)

No its okay they have a right to bear arms so the Olympus Air would be fine

Yongnue are a great company. Their flashes and controllers are excellent in my opinion.
I'm not sure I'd have much use for on of those - a compact backup camera perhaps but I don't think it will do too well


----------



## Canoneer (May 11, 2018)

I don't understand. Why not just make a shameless clone of a Canon 5D series body using the EF mount and M43 sensor? That seems like something Yongnuo would be more than happy to do.


----------



## vangelismm (May 11, 2018)

So 20mm equivalent full frame is wide it goes?


----------



## zim (May 11, 2018)

Queue Harry..... :


----------



## mb66energy (May 11, 2018)

A strange being - from the viewpoint of a photgrapher.

But much more interesting for teaching physics. I would like to demonstrate that inside a falling bottle (or box) you will experience zero forces. Would like to invite some ants or other insects for demonstration (and guarantee a soft landing on a jumping blanket held by the studends) with a live view. For that purpose I need a camera with a MF lens in a compact size. I have a 25mm lens, if my memory serves well a pentax lens from their pocket film format SLR - yes, memory is consistent: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentax_Auto_110 - with the 24mm FL (only the lens arrangement) and with the help of 3D printing it should be possible to make a simple focusing unit.

But my interest depends on the price of that camera and its compatibility e.g. to a windows notebook.

... and writing this I remember another pending project: A document camera which I can give to students to present their homework from their places but with a beamer projection for the audience. For those who do not prefer to stand in the center too much


----------



## Orangutan (May 11, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> A strange being - from the viewpoint of a photgrapher.



Strange now, but get used to it -- it's the future. Items like this represent the essential elements of a digital camera: lens and sensor. Everything else -- body, controls, viewfinder -- are just ergonomic add-ons. I won't attempt to predict when, but at some point the "body" will just be a framework (with controls) to which you attach your lens and sensor, and maybe also your personal screen, if we haven't moved to direct retinal projection by then.


----------



## JoseB (May 11, 2018)

Great tool for the landscapers: now you can play 'Angry Birds' during the long exposures.


----------



## slclick (May 11, 2018)

Is it iPhone 2 compatible?


----------



## ahsanford (May 11, 2018)

It's a supremely terrible idea in general -- a large heavy lens + sensor module that bolts on to your camera -- but this one is a special flavor of bad.

EF mount: I weirdly support why Yongnuo in particular might do this. They sell EF lenses, so bundling them with this is a logical move. (Would have made a ton more sense to put a pistol grip / handle on the lens unit, however.)

Full EF flange distance: They somewhat have to do this for EF lenses to work properly, yes?

But why you would go to the trouble of those two things above _and only put a m43 sensor behind it_ is nuts. Is there some Speedbooster upside to this that I am not seeing, because otherwise Yongnuo is asking you to sign up for a pricey (EF) ticket on the HMS Queen of Horrendous Ergonomics and Voluntary Crop Factors. You are getting all the downsides of FF physics/size/weight and virtually none of the FF IQ upsides. It will be more effective at wrist-strengthening than capturing images.

Who would buy this?

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (May 11, 2018)

> But why you would go to the trouble of those two things above and only put a m43 sensor behind it is nuts. 


Because right now we're missing out the most important detail - price. And based on their previous offerings I suspect this will be absurdy cheap. Certainly sub $200, maybe as low as $100.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 11, 2018)

slclick said:


> Is it iPhone 2 compatible?



OK. When I read this I laughed so hard I think I peed a little . . .


----------



## Canoneer (May 11, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> But why you would go to the trouble of those two things above _and only put a m43 sensor behind it_ is nuts. Is there some Speedbooster upside to this that I am not seeing, because otherwise Yongnuo is asking you to sign up for a pricey (EF) ticket on the HMS Queen of Horrendous Ergonomics and Voluntary Crop Factors. You are getting all the downsides of FF physics/size/weight and virtually none of the FF IQ upsides.
> 
> Who would buy this?



Given that it's a smartphone attachment, the M43 sensor makes a lot of sense. Smartphone users lack telephoto reach, and by throwing an $80 Canon 75-300mm F4-5.6 III USM lens on it, you end up with a 150-600mm telephoto zoom lens on your phone that's extremely light weight.

I doubt anyone would go through the hassle of putting high quality glass on this. It would probably snap like a twig under the weight. Even though it sports an EF mount, this was pretty much designed to be exclusively used by light and cheap kit lenses.


----------



## jolyonralph (May 11, 2018)

Also don't forget they do a cheap 35mm f/2 and 50mm f/1.8 lens, either of which on this would end up being a pretty reasonable portrait lens on this for the instagramming crowd.


----------



## LDS (May 11, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> No its okay they have a right to bear arms so the Olympus Air would be fine



The problem could be the AH-64 Apache sent to terminate you because you look like a terrorist. Bonus points is your skin is brownish and you have a beard...

Jokes aside journalists have been killed because their tele looked like a portable missile launcher from afar. I would really be very careful about what that setup could look like in these days.


----------



## Talys (May 11, 2018)

Cool. Perfect for all the people who always wanted to strap a camera to their arm and use it like a comic book hero's blaster. 

Now that I've stopped laughing, it's a month late for April fools!


----------



## photonius (May 11, 2018)

to me this is not a normal photographers tool i.e. camera. If cheap, and software expandable, I see lots of possible uses for surveillance, automation, drones, matrix (movie) style effects, etc.


----------



## Don Haines (May 11, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> I doubt anyone would go through the hassle of putting high quality glass on this. It would probably snap like a twig under the weight.



You don't mount a lens on this..... you mount it on a lens....


----------



## applecider (May 11, 2018)

Looking at this yongnuo thing a little technically there does not appear to be a physical connection to the phone. So it is either using BT or wifi to connect, and presumably to transfer images to the phone. Maybe it is this transfer speed that limits this to a 4/3 sensor, and begs the question if the gadget needs to be physically connected to the phone. 

The image posted on the DIY site has a 14mm yongnuo lens which I have to admit is the first I've heard of a yongnuo 14mm. It is priced on BH photo at 549, rather high I'd think, the image there reminds me of a Rokinon, coma anyone?


----------



## AlanF (May 11, 2018)

There is a school of digiscopers who attach iPhones etc to telescopes. This Yongnuo device is a much better concept which can be utilised to have an ultra-high density sensor combined with a superb Canon EF telephoto. It's not stupid, far from it.


----------



## Don Haines (May 11, 2018)

AlanF said:


> There is a school of digiscopers who attach iPhones etc to telescopes. This Yongnuo device is a much better concept which can be utilised to have an ultra-high density sensor combined with a superb Canon EF telephoto. It's not stupid, far from it.




I tried the Olympus Air when it came out..... ergonomics were the worst imaginable and the software link between phone and camera was not up to the usual standards of Olympus... The Yongnuo device seems to have a better software interface, and unlike the Air, IT HOLDS THE PHONE!!!!!!!

I wonder if it would work with a T-mount adaptor? That would certainly make it an interesting device to hook up onto a telescope . I might have to give this a try...….


----------



## magarity (May 11, 2018)

That's a really great picture of a foggy London morning in the sample phone app.


----------



## masterpix (May 12, 2018)

*This will "kill" the mirror-less cameras...*

it makes the mirror-less body unnecessary, you have the lens (any EF, EF-S, EF-M) and the sensor connected directly to the phone from from there to whatever you want to show the world. Such solution is smaller than having a mirror-less body, and soon there will be lots of handy editing features that will turn this solution into something most people will buy. if they can make the "body" a bit shorter (and wider) than it will become a phone accessory. And if it will come with the right price, it will "kill" the mirror-less cameras. 8), Attach a pancake lens to it, 40mm? crop ratio of 3-5? you have a quality camera for the phone, this might even lead to 5mm, 10mm, 20mm pancake lenses, EF-P (for the phone?)


----------



## mb66energy (May 12, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > A strange being - from the viewpoint of a photgrapher.
> ...



Hey, thanks for the reply - a very interesting point of view.

Just dreaming about physical controls you can buy piece for piece and connect via I2C bus to a Wifi enabled ESP32 uControler which communicates with the "essential camera" (lens+sensor). LEGO principle. Then you print your own camera body where the physical controls are where you want them after scanning your hand for the grip shape.
And if there is a new "essential camera" you just swap it out for the old one and the body stays the same.

Yes, there is a chance for a very bright future


----------



## photonius (May 12, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



Oh dear, Canon is *******.... 

... ah not, Canon will shine, since it has one of the best and largest lens systems...


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 12, 2018)

If this was on or near April 1st, I would think it is an April Fool's Day joke. Since it is not, I will just think it is possibly the stupidest idea in the history of camera manufacturing.


----------



## Talys (May 12, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



Being able to "print" your own camera body will be possible around the same time that you won't need one, because you'll just be able to pick up a handheld tricorder that can simply record 3D realtime images through 99.5% of solid objects on Earth at a sextillion megapixels per microsecond and re-render them in a holodeck.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (May 14, 2018)

the sony/olympus kind of disappeared into thin AIR. haha 

id only pay around $50 for one of these unless they were like the best thing ever. but only bc that is like a 2 nice splurging dinners


----------



## Talys (May 14, 2018)

Shellbo6901 said:


> the sony/olympus kind of disappeared into thin AIR. haha
> 
> id only pay around $50 for one of these unless they were like the best thing ever. but only bc that is like a 2 nice splurging dinners



I've spent way more than that on a lot of useless stuff, so I guess I'd peg it at slightly more. But, only oh-so-slightly, mostly because it connects to a cell phone; on every camera I've done remote shooting from phone with, using the native camera interfaces for wifi or Bluetooth, the performance is just terrible, and lots of things (like phone calls) will wreak havoc on the connection.

If it worked _smoothly_ and without a lot of lag and with a framerate that didn't look like stop motion photography, I'd pay maybe $150-$200 for it. If it worked like the current (Canon) phone app, it'd be worth nothing to me.


----------



## ahsanford (May 14, 2018)

So I'll say it -- [wince] -- why not get the DXO One over this?

Pros:


(In really broad strokes) Turn your iPhone into an RX100
Direct connection for data is better than having to couple and manage disconnects / "forgetting" the camera is on, etc.
Far better ergonomic implementation, etc. than the Air or this Yongnuo idea
You don't have to trust Yongnuo to not drop your lenses 

Cons: 


It has the letters DXO on it. 
Can't change lenses
iPhone Lightning connection or bust (I don't believe there's an Android version)
I've never used it, so manual focusing may be a screen-driven + FBW hot mess
Their advert on multi-shot mode looking like an FF SLR is radioactively irresponsible and misleading

Positive read of the DXO One here (if curious).

I am formally no fan of the DXO One for more reasons than I can count, but _of all the bad options to upgrade your cell phone photography experience_, this would appear to be a better one than this Yongnuo idea. Talk me down, please. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 14, 2018)

And yeah, I threw up in my mouth _repping DXO One_ just now.

It's not a compliment to the DXO One nearly so much as it is a burn to the Yongnuo idea.

- A


----------



## mbuzz (May 15, 2018)

I'd suggest this is the sort of innovation Canon should be looking at. We all have a smartphone with a far superior display than the one in the camera body, why not use it for your screen and controls. Put a medium format sensor in the controller/body and now were talking.


----------



## the.unkle.george (May 15, 2018)

What? No 1/4" screw hole on the bottom? How am I going to mount this on my selfie stick?

Sure there's a few major misses here, but the idea has potential to fill the gap between a GoPro and a 6dII blogging camera.
Make it water tight, built-in speed booster, 802.11 ac wifi and a huge battery and you have durable, portable blogging platform.


----------



## Ozarker (May 16, 2018)

defeats the whole purpose of using the camera in the phone. And somebody is actually talking medium format? :


----------



## jolyonralph (May 16, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> So I'll say it -- [wince] -- why not get the DXO One over this?



Or just get the Huawei P20 Pro  

http://www.everyothershot.com/canon-5dsr-vs-huawei-p20pro-smartphone-yes-really/


----------

